# good web buying cleaning products



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Looking for advise on site where i can buy all the cleaning wax sealents clay bars and bits and pieces


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I've used these a few times

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/

Excellent service.

James


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Seconded - cleanyourcar :wink:

Dave


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Have a look at the following for a wide range of products:

www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.elitecarcare.co.uk
www.detailedobsession.co.uk
www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk

Alan W


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

I have used this place quite alot quick delivery no postage to pay 
www.performancemotorcare.com


----------

